# Need Advice Re: Resmoking Salmon



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

DH brought home $12 worth of smoked grocery store salmon.  Unfortunately, it's bland and flavorless.  Would it help if I resmoked it in my Cameron stovetop smoker?  Or would that just dry it out?  It's fairly dry now, which is how we prefer our SS.

I have alder, oak, cherry and hickory chips.  Maybe the alder?  Thanks!


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Dawg, I wouldn't re-smoke it , that will for sure , dry it out. The only thing I can think of , is to either use liquid smoke brushed on or make a salmon dip and spice it to your liking.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, S&P, that was kinda my thought too, but wasn't sure.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it hot or cold smoked?  I would think if it is cold smoked and you were to cold smoke longer that would be ok, but hot smoking something already hot smoked would make it dry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

It doesn't say, Frank.  It's already fairly dry, so am assuming hot?  DH likes it as is, so he will be getting plenty of Omega 3 this week.

I might experiment with resmoking a small piece.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 8, 2012)

It is likely hot smoked then.. 

Not as much a fan of hot smoked salmon as cold smoked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> It is likely hot smoked then..
> 
> Not as much a fan of hot smoked salmon as cold smoked.



Good to know!  I think that goes for me too.  Took another nibble, and I hereby pronounce it inedible (for me).  DH can have at it.  I don't care for salmon unless it is smoked.  Will narrow that preference to cold smoked!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> It doesn't say, Frank.  It's already fairly dry, so am assuming hot?  DH likes it as is, so he will be getting plenty of Omega 3 this week.
> 
> I might experiment with resmoking a small piece.



Can't you tell by the colour? Hot smoked would be cooked, while cold smoked would be raw. The difference in colour and texture between raw and cooked salmon is huge. Just a tiny bit of heat and that pretty pink colour starts to go very pale.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually, the salmon we caught from Lake Huron was pale in color.  I made some gravlaax with it, and it was good.  But yes, this texture is more like cooked.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 10, 2012)

How do you all use hot smoked salmon. The only ways I know are shred and mix with sour cream for a dip, shred and mix with cream cheese for a spread, or both, and knock your sox off, or smear cream cheese on a bagel and top with smoked salmon. What are some other choices?/ thanks.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 10, 2012)

Hot smoked salmon fish cakes are the way to go.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 10, 2012)

WhiskAdoodle,  you can use smoked salmon in a fettucinni alfredo. In the summer I have used it in cold rice or pasta salads.


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

When I would visit my friends in Kodiak, Alaska, they smoked their wild salmon that they caught during the salmon run. They started the smoking early in the morning before the bears were up and kept an eye on it all day. Then when it was done, they hung it high in the trees to dry out of reach of the bears. They would smoke enough to last them all winter. I was fortunate enough that they gave me some to bring home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> When I would visit my friends in Kodiak, Alaska, they smoked their wild salmon that they caught during the salmon run. They started the smoking early in the morning before the bears were up and kept an eye on it all day. Then when it was done, they hung it high in the trees to dry out of reach of the bears. They would smoke enough to last them all winter. I was fortunate enough that they gave me some to bring home.



That's the perfect idea!  Bear Bait!

I love smoked salmon, I make Salmon Salad with Capers, Mayo, Lemon juice and Dill.  Usually to top crackers or a cold pasta.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't tease the taxlady by talking about smoked salmon when you mean hot smoked salmon. Hot smoked is cooked. Pft, phooey


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the perfect idea! Bear Bait!
> 
> I love smoked salmon, I make Salmon Salad with Capers, Mayo, Lemon juice and Dill. Usually to top crackers or a cold pasta.


 
Okay. I can see it coming. Another day of uncontrolled laughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> Okay. I can see it coming. Another day of uncontrolled laughter.



Alas, I must go spread joy and laughter at work today.  They are expecting me, don't know why...


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alas, I must go spread joy and laughter at work today. They are expecting me, don't know why...


 
Because of your sweet nature.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Friar and Somebunny for the ideas that I actually can use.  I am lucky to have 2 unopened portions that were not served during the holidays.   They have a reasonable outdate, and may be a treat during the superbowl.  Still,   I would like to serve them in a different way.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alas, I must go spread joy and laughter at work today.  They are expecting me, don't know why...


For some reason, I picture you in a purple "fairy dress" with a magic wand that sprinkles joy and laughter with every wave...


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> For some reason, I picture you in a purple "fairy dress" with a magic wand that sprinkles joy and laughter with every wave...




Tis more like a black suit of heavy armor with a claymore and a battle cry "die spammer die"...


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2012)

I happen to like both hot and cold smoked. Of course depending on manufacture there is a world of difference in quality and taste. I get this salmon (you can get the whole fish) in a Russian store here it is made by a company in NY, (is posting the names ok? It is called Haifa fish, if you ever see their product, especially the red caviar, get it), it is to die for. Supper yum. 

As far as making deeps, it is a very good idea in my book. You can use both hot or cold smoked to make them.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes you can post the name Charlie.

I am ok with hot smoked, but I adore cold smoked.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2012)

oops, I meant to say Dips.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 10, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> oops, I meant to say Dips.



Do you have a  favorite dip recipe for about 3/4 pound of hot smoked salmon, Charlie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> Because of your sweet nature.





CWS4322 said:


> For some reason, I picture you in a purple "fairy dress" with a magic wand that sprinkles joy and laughter with every wave...





FrankZ said:


> Tis more like a black suit of heavy armor with a claymore and a battle cry "die spammer die"...



ROFL!!!!

I think Frank is the closest!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 11, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> I think Frank is the closest!




I have seen you in action.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have a favorite dip recipe for about 3/4 pound of hot smoked salmon, Charlie?


 
I'm sorry i do not. I just throw stuff in the food pr. and go by taste. add what i have at home, or what i think it may need. But in all the truth I have not met any smoked salmon that i did not like it yet. I love smoke fish, i think I can live on it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 11, 2012)

We should all be so lucky to have PF work in our office 

This is a Smoked Salmon Spread I have made using Hot smoked Salmon. I got the recipe from Sunset Cookbook Classics.  It's been modified, and no longer have the original.  

Smoked Salmon Spread or Dip
 
1 package cream cheese (8-oz.) -- room temperature
1/3 cup smoked salmon or lox (about 3-oz.) -- chopped  ( I use more)
1/4 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon lime juice
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
few shakes Tabasco sauce
1 tablespoon onion -- minced ( I use green onions + tops)
3 tablespoons chopped fresh dill or 2 tsp. dill weed
Dill sprigs -- (opt.)
 
Beat cream cheese, salmon, sour cream, lime juice, Worcestershire, Tabasco and onion until well blended and fluffy. Mix in chopped dill. Transfer to a small bowl. If made ahead, cover and refrigerate for up to 3 days. Serve at room temperature.  To make dip consistency add more sour cream.  
 
If desired, garnish with dill sprigs.  
 
-- -- -- -- -- -- 
 
Another Dip I make is to combine one package dry Ranch dressing to one carton sour cream.  Fold in snipped parsley ( Lots, I like parsely), Snipped green onion tops only, and snipped fresh dill to taste.    Then add as much crumbled hot smoked salmon as you like.   I have used cold smoked salmon doing this too, but it isn't as smooth.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 11, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:
			
		

> We should all be so lucky to have PF work in our office
> 
> This is a Smoked Salmon Spread I have made using Hot smoked Salmon. I got the recipe from Sunset Cookbook Classics.  It's been modified, and no longer have the original.
> 
> ...



This sounds good, Whiska!  Thanks!


----------

